# Anyone one else thing Kayaking is Dangerous



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Comming from a light night of fishing and almost ran over two kayakers about 2 miles out in the Gulf. They had navigations lighting but they didnt not show up on radar and were disappearing in the waves. I dont know what you guys think. But should these things be aloud off shore? That gulf gets crucial quick, specially those afternoon thunderstorms. I dont know scared the heck out of me last night. 

Last week there was a kayaker paddling in the center of the channel on governers island cut. Wow I know these guys have the right away but come on.. Anyways want to know what you guys things about it.


----------



## [email protected]IP (Mar 20, 2008)

> *chad403 (6/28/2009)*Comming from a light night of fishing and almost ran over two kayakers about 2 miles out in the Gulf. They had navigations lighting but they didnt not show up on radar and were disappearing in the waves. I dont know what you guys think. But should these things be aloud off shore? That gulf gets crucial quick, specially those afternoon thunderstorms. I dont know scared the heck out of me last night.
> 
> Last week there was a kayaker paddling in the center of the channel on governers island cut. Wow I know these guys have the right away but come on.. Anyways want to know what you guys things about it.




Kayakers have the same right to be on the water as you do...maybe boats shouldnt be allowed on the water because they might run over a kayaker! It is your job to watch where you are going...just like driving a car....should bicycles not be allowed on the road becaus they might get ran over...NO:doh Yes kayakers should do there part too by having a flag and visible colors but you as a boater should be cautious...especially when closer to shore. Should kayakers be allowed offshore is the stupidest question I have ever seen...


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

The surface that a bikes sits on is stationary, and cars have head lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

So boats need headlights or we should ban boats because they are dangerous when in the wrong hands?


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like somebody needs to spend a little more time looking out instead of relying so much on their electronics. Learn from mistakes and those of others.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

let me ask you this chad. you lost sight of them a few times so it was dangerous? were they moving so indredibly fast that you couldn't keep an idea where they were? or were you too busy not being a captain to keep track?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Jigslinger, I couldn't agree more. 



They have every right to be on the water, and as a boat operator also have to abide by the rules. Radar does not substitute the need for a proper lookout.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

I think what he is saying is it is dangerous for them to be out there at night wich in reality it is.Yes they need lights and also need a whistle or horn.I use to fish around the shalimar bridge at night about 10 years ago in a little inflatable and even paddled it into the gulf.Had the coast guard called on me once or twice thinking i was in distress.

FWC asked me politely a few times to stay out of navigation channels and from around bridges.Is itagainst the law no.Should they be allowed out there at night .By all means yes as long as they have the proper gear.Is it safe NO.when you are running at night It is alot easier to see a bigger object like a buoy or land but realistically a kayaker in the waves with a light is going to be hard to see with or without electronics.I always dim my electronics way down when coming in at night and even turn the fishfinder off and still keep 1 eye on the water at all times but a kayaker close to the pass at night is asking for trouble.I imagine it is bound to happen with the recent popularity with kayakers fishing in the GULF.I hope no one on this board ends up being the unlucky one.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe the question. I was told years ago in school that the only :doh:doh question was one not asked... now I have second thoughts:banghead


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Why are you getting so defensive? I see a flash light on a stick 50 yards away and im the asshole? Hell he could of turn the thing on when he saw me and had it off the hole time. AllI know is Kayars are no bigger then a post bobbing in the water. Very very hard to see at night.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *chad403 (6/28/2009)*Why are you getting so defensive? I see a flash light on a stick 50 yards away and im the asshole? Hell he could of turn the thing on when he saw me and had it off the hole time. AllI know is Kayars are no bigger then a post bobbing in the water. Very very hard to see at night.




One would have to ask themself if all other boats are required to have proper navigation lights including a well lit stern light why would the law apply any different to a kayak?it is still a moving vessel.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Will, I know it can be dangerous, as MANY things we do for no other reason for the thrill...

*"But should these things be aloud off shore?"*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *chad403 (6/28/2009)*Why are you getting so defensive? I see a flash light on a stick 50 yards away and im the asshole?


Lets see he was going 2mph and was not going to run you over...you however were probably doing 25mph @nightand are asking if kayaks should be allowed in the gulf...what did you think people were gonna say? Obviously no smart kayaker would go near the pass...that I can agree with.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

There should be a study done on this....Maybe theres a way for boatsto detect kayaks better...on the other hand there may be a solution to make kayaks more visible....Personally I would be way too scared to be offshore too far with a kayak...I've seen way too many JAWS movies.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

One would have to ask themself if all other boats are required to have proper navigation lights including a well lit stern light why would the law apply any different to a kayak?it is still a moving vessel. 

As on a bicycle it shouldn't.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Any vessel under 16ft long is only required to have a white 360 light and a flashlight for waving people off. If I were to go in the gulf at night i would be sure to pay close attention for other boats...and have a flare or something. Its really easy to hear them coming if it is not too windy.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well let me word this better.. Do you see white people on belmont and devillers street at night? Hmmm

Maybe I just answered my own question


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I liken it to riding a bike at night. Even with proper illumination my chances of being hit go up exponentially at night. (Not even taking into account drunk drivers and blind grandpas). Is it my fault if I get hit? Nope... Does it hurt any less knowing I'm not at fault? I don't think so.

It islegal to kayak at night. Yes.It is fun to kayak at night. Yes. Is it a lot more dangerous? Hell yes!!!

Just because it's notmy fault doesn't make it hurt less.Place blame asI will, it's stillme that gets hurt.

Jim


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (6/28/2009)*I think what he is saying is it is dangerous for them to be out there at night wich in reality it is.Yes they need lights and also need a whistle or horn.I use to fish around the shalimar bridge at night about 10 years ago in a little inflatable and even paddled it into the gulf.Had the coast guard called on me once or twice thinking i was in distress.
> 
> FWC asked me politely a few times to stay out of navigation channels and from around bridges.Is itagainst the law no.Should they be allowed out there at night .By all means yes as long as they have the proper gear.Is it safe NO.when you are running at night It is alot easier to see a bigger object like a buoy or land but realistically a kayaker in the waves with a light is going to be hard to see with or without electronics.I always dim my electronics way down when coming in at night and even turn the fishfinder off and still keep 1 eye on the water at all times but a kayaker close to the pass at night is asking for trouble.I imagine it is bound to happen with the recent popularity with kayakers fishing in the GULF.I hope no one on this board ends up being the unlucky one.




Agreed....



I know it will be my fault if I run over a kayak but the result is still the same. If it is dark and I am just two miles off the beach...I can guarantee you that I am cooking. We have been running for at least two hours and everyone is tired. Relief is in site and we got just two miles to go.. We are constantly checking the radar and we have at least two people as well as myself on lookout. The lights from the condos are blazing making it hard to differentiate what is what. We are having a hard time just finding the sea buoy once we see it on radar...much less a low to the water kayak we are not expecting.



And it will still be my fault.....absolutely no excuse for running over that kayak..but the results will be the same.



They should not be out there at night.



Ronnie


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *jim t (6/28/2009)*I liken it to riding a bike at night. Even with proper illumination my chances of being hit go up exponentially at night. (Not even taking into account drunk drivers and blind grandpas). Is it my fault if I get hit? Nope... Does it hurt any less knowing I'm not at fault? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




basically in a nutshell.A yaker should have a very strong flashlight at night to shine onto oncoming vessels and also a backup flashlight in case the one fails.2 of everything has been my rule on the boat.


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

As a former Kayaker I will say I did everything I could to make myself visible. Now let me ask you this. If Kayaks should be banned from open water because a boater may not see them and then run them over, what about boats on open water. I don't know the numbers, but there are a lot of boats that run over other boats at night and in broad day light. 

That Kayak could just as well have been somebody that fell overboard from a boat or a Cruise ship.

Bottom line is you should take precautions and visually look where you are going.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

well i personally wouldnt be in my yak near the pass period but at night? thats just asking to get hit. but im starting to think boaters are getting jealous of us limiting out on snapper, getting cobes now AND to top it off the only bill fish ive heard of being caught in a while:letsparty. but back to the post all i can say is just keep your eyes open, and your right they shouldnt be out at night AND by the pass


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *JollyGreen (6/28/2009)*As a former Kayaker I will say I did everything I could to make myself visible. Now let me ask you this. If Kayaks should be banned from open water because a boater may not see them and then run them over, what about boats on open water. I don't know the numbers, but there are a lot of boats that run over other boats at night and in broad day light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who said anything about banning kayaks at night? I think we have all just said it is dangerous. I don't want to ban kayaks at night anymore than I want to ban you from wearing black clothes and playing in the traffic on the interstate at night. It might be dangerous but is is your right to do it... By the way...you will have a much better chance if I see you in the traffic at night in black clothes..my car has brakes and headlights, and there is no condo lights blinding me, and the road is smooth and there is a speed limit...etc., etc., etc...........





You will be dead..I will be sorry..it will be my fault...but you will still be dead... and those folks that fell overboard from a boat or cruise ship???....they will be dead too...



Carry a good flashlight like Will said and you should be just fine...Those small running lights at water level ain't gonna be much help..



Ronnie



Ronnie


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I have boated all my life, from kayaks and blow boats to power boats and some dam bigvessels, thanks to the Dept. of Defense. Both sailing in open ocean and standing bridge watch I have seen some very big things floating in open waters, all unmaned, unlit and and uncharted. Most of these things never showed up on any electronics and all would have done considerable damage to the vessel I was aboard. NONE of them were lit up with running lights.

Point being, you should never run like you own the ocean and think its clear. You should always be aware, especially at night. An oil drum or a floating log would take you down as fast as a torpedo.

Most of us yakers that venture off shore, and especilly at night, carry appropriate equipment,including lights, but we can't dodge stupidity and drunks. I might add that we have to contend with the same people inshore. 

Outlawing yaks anywhere won't fix stupid boating. 

my $0.02


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

yakers are cool!!!

riding a bicycle in the right lane of davis hwy is legal but it is just not smart.

sorry jimt you already said it. read first then post:doh


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Beefisher (6/28/2009)*I have boated all my life, from kayaks and blow boats to power boats and some dam bigvessels, thanks to the Dept. of Defense. Both sailing in open ocean and standing bridge watch I have seen some very big things floating in open waters, all unmaned, unlit and and uncharted. Most of these things never showed up on any electronics and all would have done considerable damage to the vessel I was aboard. NONE of them were lit up with running lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I agree 100%........and you will still be dead. Carrying that flashlight to warn approaching boats of your position would be a very wise decision. Then they can be wrong........you will be right...and you get to live to bitch about the boat that almost ran you down........here on this forum. I have certainly learned something from this exchange. I used to tell stories about seeing idiots in bass boats or pontoon boats way out in the Gulf. Now I got even more amazing stories to talk about...!!!

I hope you are taking this with the seriousness and the humor I intend..



Ronnie


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

The first thing you realize about the openocean is that unless you are driving the USS Ronald Reganwith a blue whale in the cooler on ice there is always something out there bigger. You are bitching about outlawing kayaks because you think you are at the top of the food chain. But I would bet that at some point somebody has looked upon you and your craft and thought:

"I can't believe that dumbass is out this farin these conditions in that thing. That ought to be against the law" oke

Personally, I would not be out in the gulf (or in the bay for that matter) at night in a kayak because, asseveralhavepointed out, it don't matter if you're right if youget run over you are still going to be dead.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

This thread gets me worried. In the bay and sound I look for everything I could possibly run over. When going out or coming in off the Gulf I can honestly say im not thinking Kayak , especially at nite. Looking for A yak is totally diff than watching for other boats.

Im glad this was mentioned, I will be on the lookout.

What does it sound like when you run over A Yaker?


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have navigation lights on my kayak and worry about being seen even in the sound. I even worry about being seen in the daytime in choppy waters. Boaters just aren't expecting to look for kayaks. Kayaks should have as much lighting as possible at night - it is common sense.

PS. I also carry an air horn to get boaters' attention.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Brandy (6/28/2009)*.
> 
> What does it sound like when you run over A Yaker?


"Yak..." ???

Sorry,... had to say it...

Jim

I is a yaker by the way.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> What does it sound like when you run over A Yaker?




SMACK. What was that?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Brandy (6/28/2009)*This thread gets me worried. In the bay and sound I look for everything I could possibly run over. When going out or coming in off the Gulf I can honestly say im not thinking Kayak , especially at nite. Looking for A yak is totally diff than watching for other boats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL sorry but that was kinda funny in a way.I guess it depends on how big your boat is.If its a good size boat i imagine a small grunt and than maybe a little bump.Maybe a trip to the prop shop the next day wondering what happened.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

speaking on this i can remember a few years back a guy on here complaining about the FWC giving him a ticket for unsafe voyage or some crap for fishing the mass in a small boat.All it takes is a couple screw ups for county to pass legislation to ban ceartian activities.Nothing wrong with yaking the gulf but let a couple dumbasses screw it up for everyone.Ever watch faces of death.It is full of dumbasses.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

i'd like to point out that you can buy a 100 lumens led headlamp at wally world for 25 bucks. runs for 6 hours at full power which is as bright as a headlight on your car. or 20 hours on low power. uses 3 AAA batteries. It seems foolish to me that any kayaker would be out in the gulf at night without one hell of a light. especially in a highly active zone. however, it also seems foolish to me that you'll admit that your visibility is highly limited by the lights coming off of the condos yet you still steaming along at full speed without a clue of what might be infront of you.


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

> *Incommunicado (6/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JollyGreen (6/28/2009)*As a former Kayaker I will say I did everything I could to make myself visible. Now let me ask you this. If Kayaks should be banned from open water because a boater may not see them and then run them over, what about boats on open water. I don't know the numbers, but there are a lot of boats that run over other boats at night and in broad day light.
> ...


Nobody, including myself, said anything about banning kayaks at night. The original post, chad403, did say "should these things be aloud off shore? "

And I see no one has jumped on my statement of boats running over other boats. If enough people complain about others on the water, the Man will ban all water activity. That will sure have an impact on the Snapper population. Before you know it they will all grow feet and crawl on land becuase of over population.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't look now but this thread turned into something possitive, not a stupid question like some whined about in the beginning. Kayakers might should appreciate that this thread brought attention to a very real issue/possibility.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

"might should" ???? another pensacola tradition!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm glad this thread was brought up. I like to fish at night a lot durning the summer and looking out for Yakers never, EVER crossed my mind. My fault yes, but like stated wouldn't do any good by placing blame when someone is dead except who goes to Prison or not. 

Full moon nights I most likely would see them but a half moon or less Don't know. 

Glad you brought this up, It diffently will be in the back on my mind next time I come in at night though the pass.


----------



## GrandSlam (Oct 22, 2007)

> *chad403 (6/28/2009)*Why are you getting so defensive? I see a flash light on a stick 50 yards away and im the asshole? Hell he could of turn the thing on when he saw me and had it off the hole time. AllI know is Kayars are no bigger then a post bobbing in the water. Very very hard to see at night.


Read your rules of the road.....THAT'S ALL HE'S REQUIRED TO DO.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Give Chad a break. He felt like he had something he needed to post and he may have felt it might be of a benefit to all of us. True he probally worded it wrong when he said they should not be allowed offshore but I am sure he posted his post with good intentions and ya'll seem to want to bust his [email protected]$#. I dont know him but I am sure it scared the shat out of him just like it would have scaredall of yall. No matter how hard you look or how hard you are paying attention things happen. Happens on the road and it happens on the water.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

From FWC Regulations

;Personal watercraft (JETSKI)may not be operated from 1/2 hour after sunset to 1/2 hour before sunrise, even if navigation lights are used. Remember, both federal and state law requires the use of navigation lights from sunset to sunrise

Somebody want to explain why noone ever complains about this law, yet a KAYAK that is lower profile to the water and harder to see is allowed out there? I personally dont think its safe.. but just was suprised noone brought up this comparison.Some laws just make good sense, even if they seem to "infringe" on your right to paddle at night.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Chad,

Thanks for starting this discussion! Hopefully it has increased our awareness, whether boater or yakker. I know it will have me running with even MORE caution. You may just have helped avoid a terrible situation!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *401 Cay (6/29/2009)*From FWC Regulations
> 
> ;Personal watercraft (JETSKI)may not be operated from 1/2 hour after sunset to 1/2 hour before sunrise, even if navigation lights are used. Remember, both federal and state law requires the use of navigation lights from sunset to sunrise
> 
> Somebody want to explain why noone ever complains about this law, yet a KAYAK that is lower profile to the water and harder to see is allowed out there? I personally dont think its safe.. but just was suprised noone brought up this comparison.Some laws just make good sense, even if they seem to "infringe" on your right to paddle at night.


Chad excellent post, I have a boat and kayak and quite honestly I'm not crazy enough to take my kayak out in the Gulf at night. All kayakers should thank you for this post, most boaters wouldn't think about a kayak in the gulf at night. The law is quite stupid when it comes to kayaks. They should be required to have navigation lights just like any other boat and their white light requirement should say something likethe white light is requiredto bea 4' minimum height. This is a simple solution that would make kayaks a lot more visible at night.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry I offended anybody for this post. Not the intention.

Its always funny getting blasted immediately after you post. Its so hard to bite your tongue sometimeswith an off color response..


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

> *chad403 (6/29/2009)*Sorry I offended anybody for this post. Not the intention.
> 
> Its always funny getting blasted immediately after you post. Its so hard to bite your tongue sometimeswith an off color response..


Thats life in the PFF fast lane. :usaflag


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *chad403 (6/29/2009)*Sorry I offended anybody for this post. Not the intention.
> 
> Its always funny getting blasted immediately after you post. Its so hard to bite your tongue sometimeswith an off color response..


 

I think it's a great topic and I thought you were showing concern for others....Last year I was stopped at night by the Marine Police because they could not see my navigation light due to the height of my trolling motor. I changed my light and appreciate getting stopped (without a ticket). If I'm doing something stupid and don't know about I want someone to tell me so I can change or fix the problem. 

We all have the right to be out there, but it all comes down to taking care of yourself, going beyond the laws to make yourself more visible and watching out for the occasional idiot.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.seacajun.com/

http://www.seacajun.com/yucatan/

http://www.lacostadelgolfo.com/

*The above links will take to a Sea Kayaker indeed!!!*


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *Flounderpounder (6/29/2009)*Chad,
> 
> Thanks for starting this discussion! Hopefully it has increased our awareness, whether boater or yakker. I know it will have me running with even MORE caution. You may just have helped avoid a terrible situation!


+1:clap


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Kayaking is extremely dangerous and hazardous to your health. I especially urge all you late model Hobie Kayak owners to rid yourselves of these death traps by getting rid of your kayaks as fast as possible. I know it's a tough time economically to hear this news so I'm stepping in to help out and will take one or two of them off your hand for free. No thanks necessary...I'm offering this as a public service. 



As an aside - some of you kayakers may have noted that it's especially dangerous to have too many rods on you yak - I can help here too - That's an entirely unacceptable situation and rather than continue putting your life at risk, let me help by driving over and ridding you of those widow making rigs.



Just PM me and let me know where I should pick them up...I'll even take those rolleze yak carts that you won't need anymore.





Live healthy....don't yak.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Having the right to do it and being able to do it safely are two different things.

To me, it's the same as riding a bike in that little two foot wide "bike lane" on Scenic Hwy.

Sure you've got a right to do it, but that right's not going to do you a bit of good when you are lying in a crumpled heap beside the road.

There's no way I would ride a bike on Scenic or kayak at night in the Gulf. Neither are safe.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Hell I find it hard to see them in the daytime, let alone at night.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I think it would probably be pretty fun to fish at night in a yak, but I know I would be hard to see for other vessels out there so I would probably not do it.

I have a friend who several years ago in the middle of the day by Quite water, hit and killed 2 kids from up north on a jet ski they had rented.He broke no laws and was not cited for the accident , but he has to live with it for the rest of his life and that would suck for anyone.

My point is no matter what the reasons, ( in this case it was just a matter of the kids were not trained well enough on the kill switch of the ski) the end result still sucks.I am thinking about buying a yak after seeing the sailfish post , but I'm definitly gonna go out with one of the yak guides and learn somethings before I would go out at night.


----------



## LadyAngler (Jun 8, 2009)

> *TURTLE (6/29/2009)*I think it would probably be pretty fun to fish at night in a yak, but I know I would be hard to see for other vessels out there so I would probably not do it.
> 
> I have a friend who several years ago in the middle of the day by Quite water, hit and killed 2 kids from up north on a jet ski they had rented.He broke no laws and was not cited for the accident , but he has to live with it for the rest of his life and that would suck for anyone.
> 
> My point is no matter what the reasons, ( in this case it was just a matter of the kids were not trained well enough on the kill switch of the ski) the end result still sucks.I am thinking about buying a yak after seeing the sailfish post , but I'm definitly gonna go out with one of the yak guides and learn somethings before I would go out at night.


We have a friend that had the same experience, wonder if it's the same person? Is his name Dan?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

IF I was yak fishing in the gulf at night.. I would make sure that I was on FULL ALERT watching for boats. It's BAD ENOUGH during the day. Fishing at night...I would have PLENTY of light at different levels... from my flag pole to my hat... and around the yak and be around other yaks. Boaters WOULD SEE ME... if they were keeping their boat UNDER CONTROL and I certainly wouldn't go out there ALONE at night. :doh


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey that's not so bad. He at least had lights and he wasn't in the channel catching bait.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

I believe there's a type of reflective tape that shows up real well on radar incorporated into certain life-vests to aid in the rescue of people in the water. Seems to me it would be pretty easy to install a couple of strips on the front and back sides of a kayak.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

ah-ight

I have to weigh in on this one

It's up to ALL ON THE WATER to be aware of where they are and what they are doing.

I fessed up on a previous post to nearly running over some yakkers at twighlight. They werein dark yaks and dark clothing with NO LIGHTS in the middle of the channel.

Kind of like the guy who was pissed I ran over his line he'd tossed over the middle of the channel in Old River.

If you play in the street prepare for the cars.

Yes I own a yak and fish out of it. Not at night, not in a pass or channel, and NOT without paying attention to boats, jetskis, etc.

Because it's MY LIFE on the line.

Problem is if I fook up and get hit ... it screws up someone else. That's not right.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *UnderWater Angler (6/29/2009)*I believe there's a type of reflective tape that shows up real well on radar incorporated into certain life-vests to aid in the rescue of people in the water. Seems to me it would be pretty easy to install a couple of strips on the front and back sides of a kayak.




don't know about the radar, but 3M's Solas reflective works really well .


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

spec slayer i have to disagree with you becouse we caught a blue marlin two weeks ago :moon and did it at 6 knots do that in a yak


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I may have stumbled on the wrong forum..... I saw this thread the other night and thought "oh my, this will get ugly like they all do...." and with 59 replies so far, it should obviously be 2 sides pitted against each other shouting profanities and typing REALLY HARD on their keyboards....

I am very impressed with the way this has turned out. someone even applauded the guy who brought it up. 
This has turned in to a valuable and informative discussion, and has been handled in an open-minded and diplomatic fashion. Myhats off to everyone involved for acting like true sportsmen.... I may stick around this forum after all. Well done. 

And there is no way I would be in a kayak at night outside the pass if that means anything. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

I think a lot of you are missing the point.First, if you are operating a boat, you are responsible to operate it safely and at a safe speed (i.e. I think a person operating an 18' bass boats with 250hp doing 60mph on the river should be locked up). However, as with any small craft you must understand the risk of pushing the conditions. With greater risk comes greater preparation. It's irrelevant if your small craft is a john boat or a kayak. Coast guard regs use words like: lights "sufficient" to avoid collision, or operating safely given your conditions. Coast Guard regs are posted as "minimal" safety requirements and may need to be supplemented for the given conditions. What will you do if your flashlight goes out? Do you have a backup or two? Is a flashlight "sufficient" for a kayak in 2 to 3 foot seas? (The 2 to 3' seas you're in now, not the seas you left in.) A kayak 2 miles offshore at night is definetly pushing the conditions and needs to take additional precautions and give greater consideration to doing so, as opposed to paddling aroung the bayous at night. 

Chris


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going out this weekend with the full moon in my Yak for snapper over bottom structure 1-2 miles offshore in Destin.



I will have a white glow stick up and a headlamp to shine at any boat within 1/2 mile of me. I will also have a flare to shoot at the boat within 200' if it is still headed at a collision course with me and a waterproof VHF. 



More then the law says I have to have less then the .44 Mag I would blow holes clean through the boat from 100' to collision I think I should have the right defend myself with. 



Operational Risk Management. 



My last act before diving off the yak and going deep will be to take a pic and hope I (or my bequeathed) get the Reg/ID so I/they can own said boat and motor and gear and house and kids college fund and.... of the operator.



:bpts

Stressless


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I recently painted my kayak black. was that a bad idea? i made sure to use non gloss paint too


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Legal or illegal, sensible or not, all skippers must remain sober and alert to their course. I was led to believe that a small light, like even a cigarette, could be seen for miles at sea.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I used to ride a motorcycle, as well as boat in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on">Europe</st1lace>, like here. I will say that many Americans are not as alert to rules nor conditions as much as elsewhere. I have been knocked off a bike twice here and it was always the same excuse,? Sorry, I didn?t see you.? Often the same excuse is used afloat<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I have posted all I need to say about the safe boating and objects afloat, lit or unlit. But on the subject of running lights; the theory of the system is: a white light is for a vessel to be seen or see another; the red and green is to establish rules for passing or overtaking another vessel. Question, do you people that are arguing for running lights feel that a yak is going to pass you or out maneuver you, I hope not? Do we all need a white running light to see each other, of course? <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I too think that this thread has been very informative but also can?t believe that ya?ll have kicked it around for days.<o></o>


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

just a thought how hard would it be to have some sort of radar reflector like some sail boats have just for personal safety


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

> *Stressless (7/2/2009)*I'm going out this weekend with the full moon in my Yak for snapper over bottom structure 1-2 miles offshore in Destin.
> 
> I will have a white glow stick up and a headlamp to shine at any boat within 1/2 mile of me. I will also have a flare to shoot at the boat within 200' if it is still headed at a collision course with me and a waterproof VHF.
> 
> ...


thats as smart as saying I am white and I am going to walk to arleens bbq in brownsville and if any black person comes within 5 ft of me I am going to shoot them. I have the right to defend myself. end result in both situations, you are going to jail. by the way in all of these responses no mention of sharks. I hope you dont make the forum topic next week. "dumb guy in destin with lights everywhere on kayak missing after full moon last night. kayak found with shark bite in middle of kayak, he must have confused the hungry shark that are KNOWN to feed close to shore at night"


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Again, if you're going at night by yourself, you have to wonder if you've given proper consideration to your plan. What time are you leaving? What time wiil you be home? Do you have a specific float plan with someone at home? A lot of people have thought it to be no big deal, just a little trip out.It gets awfully lonely drifting out to sea only to wonder when you might be found.And I'd bet there's a guytheCoast Guard broughtback through the passin Clearwater in February that probably wishes he and his dead friends had thought a little more about what they were doing.

Be cautiousand live tofish again another day.

Chris


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

i think this all boils down to people not taking theirboater safety course. nobody should soley rely on navigational aids to guide them home safely at night. as for night time fishing, i do it often from the yak. and im well lit up. i have had many close calls in the daytime. you want to discuss banning watercrafts. maybe we should discuss jet ski's.

they are a big pain in the ass. i know first hand. shattered femur. oh yeah! it sucked.

Capt. Ollie, Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team










yeah that dudes a douche bag. go terrorize somewhere in open water. not on grass beds, idiot!!!!!


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Why not if your going to yak in low vis situations have high vis refective tape on them. A boat movivg at night is not going to see a kayak untill its too late. If i was on a yak , A boat horn & light should be the rule. Maybe even a flare gun. So they can shoot at your boat!:clap


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

you cant miss me,front is lit up red on the inside. nav lights in the front, as well as red strobe with 6 settings. 360 light at back. and have flash light. if someone hits me, they gotta be plain stupid or drunk. and they might get a good ass whippin depending on wether or not im still alive. lol


----------

